
Lavaboom's warrant canary has expired - getdavidhiggins
https://www.lavaboom.com/canary
======
celticninja
How often was it being updated?

~~~
celticninja
So it is approx 2 weeks overdue but the notice could have been served anytime
in the last 50 days.

Edit

May be nothing to do with a warrant at all.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/3gghyd/im_totally_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/3gghyd/im_totally_ignorant_about_internet_privacy_but/ctz0f4g)

~~~
tired_man
Err on the side of caution, friend.

